# Hello from New York



## bobpm149 (Sep 27, 2010)

I would like to introduce myself. My name is Bob and I am located in Upstate Ny. I am just getting back into archery from about a 10 year break. I used to shoot alot when I lived in Ohio and was single,then Married life kicked in.and the fact I was stubborn for those years because I did not want to have to take a bowhunter safety course when I had hunted for 15+ years in Ohio. (New york would not allow me to use my hunting license from Ohio becaue it did not have a bowhunter endorsement and was all lumped together)Anyway I have signed up for the bow safety course on oct.8th and 9th. Hope to get to know some of you here and maybe learn some new thing


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## roadrunner69 (Sep 27, 2010)

:welcomesign:to AT. Wavin' a hand from NC:hello2:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Bob. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## uncleted327 (Feb 29, 2008)

Welcome from another Upstater!!!


----------



## cnybrian (Jul 13, 2010)

Welcome from a Central NYer


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

Good Luck with that Course !!!


*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

:welcomesign::welcomesign::welcomesign:


----------



## Sereph (Sep 5, 2010)

Welcome from another Upstate NY hunter, were about you located? Watertown here.


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

welcome to AT!


----------



## Bowfreak4life (Jun 17, 2009)

Welcome to AT from another New Yorker,, Watkinsglen here..


----------



## dbowhunter (Jul 16, 2006)

Welcome, from another Central Upstate New Yorker!!!


----------



## bobpm149 (Sep 27, 2010)

I am located in Homer


----------



## alifted4x4 (Sep 17, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to AT


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT
:wav:


----------

